# First kill of 2017!



## Apex Predator (Jan 14, 2017)

Here is my first kill with the Ruger Old Army my Father-In-Law gifted me.  It was a 25 yard shot quartering away hard.  Entry at front of ham, and never recovered the bullet, but it did stay inside the hog.  She weighed prolly 100-120# and ran 75 yards.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## fishfryer (Jan 15, 2017)

Did you use a roundball or a conical? Good results in  either case.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 15, 2017)

Nice. Good hunt


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 15, 2017)

.454 225 grain conical.


----------



## fishfryer (Jan 15, 2017)

Is that a Lee mold?


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 15, 2017)

Yes sir


----------



## roperdoc (Jan 15, 2017)

Awesome way to break in a new pistol and a new year!


----------



## pdsniper (Jan 23, 2017)

Awesome


----------



## Dub (Jan 25, 2017)

Outstanding !!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 25, 2017)

Cool! That's awesome there. How many grains of powder?


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 25, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Cool! That's awesome there. How many grains of powder?



Conical, grains? Ya'll gettin all technical and junk

Thats a Sweet tool no matter what!! Congrats
 Very cool to get a Pig with it too..........That was Awesome!!


----------



## james243 (Jan 25, 2017)

NCHillbilly said:


> Cool! That's awesome there. How many grains of powder?



I could be wrong but I think it will hold about 38 grains by weight with that bullet and still clear the cylinder face- with no wad. About an eighth of an inch below the mouth of a 44mag case. I melt lube around the bullet to seal the cylinder on mine.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 26, 2017)

I use well lubed bullets and don't seal in front of the bullet.  My cylinder shaves a ring of lead when seating, so I don't think a spark can get in there.  From everything I can read about chain fires, it seems a loose cap is the biggest threat.  I load the chambers with Pyrodex about 1/4" from the top of the cylinder, and then seat the bullet just below the rim.  I think I measured it at 35 grains.  Shoots better than I can.  Haven't chronographed it, but guessing around 950-1000 fps.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 26, 2017)

Way to go Apex!


----------

